# Parasite??



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi guys!
Today I saw this in my tank





Is this an parasite? Should I be worried?

Thanks!
Claudiu


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

looks like the spider or Nudibranch to me, both will eat your zoas


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

For sure nudi!!! you need to dip your zoas if not they are going to eat them.


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

buy CoralRx, use it to dip your coral.


----------

